# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  scott steiner pics

## mike2112

if you have good pictures of the genetic freak,please show them here!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jm23

holla

----------


## mike2112

my dream body...

----------


## 03733+$

here is one!

----------


## 03733+$

here is an old school stiener bro's Pic!

----------


## 03733+$

And another!

----------


## 03733+$

here is an old school stiener bro's Pic!

----------


## mike2112

the most surprising thing with scott is that he ALWAYS look bloated...

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Post some current pics, something funky in his biceps .....


Jay

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by Freakymuscle4u_ 
> *Post some current pics, something funky in his biceps .....
> 
> 
> *



You mean besides the synthol?

--dnb

----------


## huge0503

Are there any pics out there of him training in the gym?

----------


## PhatBack

Genetic Freak??? Maybe Anabolic Freak, but he is a freak anyway, and a damn good athlete too.

----------


## Colibri

/

----------


## Sicilian30

I have to give that guy credit, he does have some nice arms, and over all size.. why doesn't he compete or does he?

----------


## viking250

Sicilian30 have you ever seen his legs? they are the reason he would never win a show.

----------


## huge0503

Did Steiner ever compete as a bodybuilder, anyone know? If so, are there any pics around? Oh by the way, anyone have any pics of his legs?

----------


## stillsmall

> _Originally posted by Sicilian30_ 
> *I have to give that guy credit, he does have some nice arms, and over all size.. why doesn't he compete or does he?*



why would he compete? for the incredible amount of money they get in the NPC or IFBB??  :LOL:

----------


## hellapimpin

yea i think he makes plenty of money doing what he is doing now anyways

----------


## tony_canuck

he does have poor legs, out of proportion to his upper body, and he'd never win any show...like he cares anyway. He's making enough cash....

don't get me wrong, I like him, just being honest...

----------


## NeedPaintoGain

Thats just damn crazy. Steiner has a huge set of arms and they are still dwarfed by Coleman's arms. Just goes to show you how much bigger the pros really are from other individuals.

----------


## depdaddy

big pappa

----------


## JohnnyB

> _Originally posted by mike2112_ 
> *the most surprising thing with scott is that he ALWAYS look bloated...*


 Is this a typo, I've never seen him look bloated. How can you look bloated and have veins?

JohnnyB

----------


## JohnnyB

> _Originally posted by David B._ 
> *You mean besides the synthol?
> 
> --dnb*


 You really think there's synthol in those biceps?

JohnnyB

----------


## depdaddy

more papa (bloated) :LOL:

----------


## depdaddy

will i ever run out of pappa

----------


## depdaddy

more bloated pappa

----------


## depdaddy

papa

----------


## depdaddy

more and more

----------


## depdaddy

did somebody ask for papa

----------


## depdaddy

could it be im out of papa

----------


## depdaddy

well maybe a few more

----------


## depdaddy

well i guess i am out of steiner pics

----------


## Jack87

PaPa Pump's Arms looks just plain sick in that next to last pic... :EEK!:  

I'd freaking kill to have arms like that... :Strong Smiley:

----------


## depdaddy

he must have been out of synthal for that pic :Don't know:

----------


## JohnnyB

If he's used syntol in those arms, he need to let some folks in on the secret, cause he or who ever did it for him did an awesome job. Just look at Gregg V's arms now that's syntol, no doubt about it. I think the guy is blessed with some freaky peaks.

JohnnyB

----------


## depdaddy

FREAKY PEAKS AND A SHIT LOAD OF GOOD GEAR :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## JohnnyB

I talked to Chuck Palumbo at the gym, I asked him about Big Poppa and gear. All he said was he's ruff, which I can respect it's not his place to say what someone else does or doesn't do. But I'd say it's a givin' that he juices, I wish I knew what he used. Not that it would give me the peaks he has, just curious I guess.

JohnnyB

----------


## decadbal

in that pic above, Ronnies arms are bigger and more defined i think. and steiners legs are puny. no BBin career for him.... itd be greeat if he did though, hes a freak.

----------


## Huge Presser

DAMN!!! He's massive... but I would like to point out that yes Ronnie's arms are much, much larger then his, with far better peaks and definition, Steiner is not even close. But still a freak.

HP

----------


## kaizenro

I believe they don't train their legs like bodybuilders for mobility and appearance (skinny legs make an upper body look bigger and the person appears taller). 
Doug Furnas had some pins (weightlifter I believe). He could dropkick like crazy too.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

It's "Poppa" not "Papa" or "Pappa".

http://www.bootydaddy.com/bio/index.html

----------

